# Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.



## Ute (26. Oktober 2008)

Wer hat denn Lust, im Dezember ein Wochenende in Grube zu schlafen und in Dahme zu angeln. Dahme ist jetzt nur ein Vorschlag, weil es am dichtesten dran ist und weil dies auch ein gutes Angelgebiet ist. Nicht immer, aber doch sehr oft.
Es hat schon einer deswegen bei mir angefragt und nu suchen wir noch andere Angler.
Wir hatten uns dies so vorgestellt:
Am ersten Abend fahr ich mit 2 Anglern raus und die anderen anglen von der Brücke oder vom Strand aus. Und am 2. Abend(oder auch Morgen) wird getauscht.
Wäre toll, wenn wir noch 3 Leute zusammen bekommen würden. Dann könnt ihr zu viert in einer Ferienwohnung schlafen für je 9€ die Nacht. 
Und für die Bootsfahrt würden nur 7Euro Spritzkostenanteil auf Euch zu kommen.

*Hier schreibe ich das aktuelle hin!*


Hier dann mal die Liste für den 6.12.:

celler 
Dorsch888
Livio
ich

Es wäre aber toll, wenn sich noch mehr hierfür melden würden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

Ute,
wie eben schon besprochen,bin ich (wenn der Termin passt) dabei!


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

der celler-matze- iss bestimmt auch dabei ute!


----------



## celler (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

jo der celler-matze ist auch dabei.
werd dann kommendes we die unterkunft und angelstrände in und um dahme schonmal unsicher machen ;-)
was schwebt euch für ein datum im kopf?
das we vom 12-14 hab ich nämlich keine zeit,da haben wir unsere MFT-Abschlusstour


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

super matze,
ute, dann melde ich matze und mich +du als 1 bootteam  an!-oki.....


----------



## celler (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

wir könnten uns ja rein theoretisch auch noch ein boot mieten.
dann können wir mit 2 oder 3 teams raus fahren?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

das stimmt


----------



## celler (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

hmm,jetzt ist die ute wieder weg...
vielleicht meldet sich aber hier noch der ein oder andere.noch sind wir ja nicht genug,oder?
was machst du denn am nächsten we?
wir haben da auch so nen kleine brandungsangelwochenend ansitz in dahme


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

matze,brandungsangeln hab ich zwar,iss ber nichtso mein angeln-iss mir irgendwie zu klobig
außerdem bin ich nächsten samstag beim spiel 96-HSV,und sonntag hat meine perle geb.


stefan


----------



## Ute (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

Bin wieder da. #6
Noch steht kein Wochenende fest. Sucht Euch eins aus.


----------



## Ute (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> matze,brandungsangeln hab ich zwar,iss ber nichtso mein angeln-iss mir irgendwie zu klobig
> außerdem bin ich nächsten samstag beim spiel 96-HSV,und sonntag hat meine perle geb.
> 
> 
> stefan




Mit mehreren macht dies aber wieder mehr Spaß. 
Mache ich auch nur in Gesellschaft, bin lieber auf dem Wasser.
Aber wenn es sowieso bei dir nicht klappt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

nee, nächsten samstag geht gar nicht


----------



## Ute (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

Schade!
Dann werden wir uns wohl im Dez. sehen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

jepp,werden wir


wie es zurzeit aussieht,wird es wohl ne dreiertour..


----------



## sunny (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*



Ute schrieb:


> würden nur 5Euro Spritzkostenanteil auf Euch zu kommen.



Und ich dachte bei der Überschrift, ihr wolltet angeln gehen |rolleyes.

5,00 € Spritzkostenanteil, nä da mach ich nicht mit. Für's Spritzen hab ich noch nie bezahlt und jetzt fang ich da auch nicht mehr mit an #d. Am Benzin hätte ich mich ja beteiligt |supergri.

Bete, dass das Honeyball nicht liest.


Nettes Angebot was du da machst, werde ich für später mal im Auge behalten. Im Dezember wird das leider nichts mehr.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*



sunny schrieb:


> 5,00 € spritzkostenanteil, nä da mach ich nicht mit. Für's spritzen hab ich noch nie bezahlt und jetzt fang ich da auch nicht mehr mit an #d.


 #6#6#6


----------



## Ute (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*



sunny schrieb:


> Und ich dachte bei der Überschrift, ihr wolltet angeln gehen |rolleyes.
> 
> 5,00 € Spritzkostenanteil, nä da mach ich nicht mit. Für's Spritzen hab ich noch nie bezahlt und jetzt fang ich da auch nicht mehr mit an #d. Am Benzin hätte ich mich ja beteiligt |supergri.
> 
> ...



|good:
Ääähm.
Ja, da ist mir doch glatt ein Buchstabe reingerutscht.
Denke dir (oder ihr alle) einfach doch das "z" wech. |peinlich


Sowas können wir natürlich auch im Januar machen, wenn das Wetter gnädig ist. ^^


----------



## sunny (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

Da ist nix peinlich, ganz im Gegenteil. 

Das dir das aber nach nur 4 Monaten Boardzugehörigkeit den Ferkeltitel einbringen könnte, ist dir hoffentlich schon klar :q.


----------



## Yupii (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

da spricht das Oberferkel des AB aus Erfahrung:vik:


----------



## Ute (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*



sunny schrieb:


> Da ist nix peinlich, ganz im Gegenteil.
> 
> Das dir das aber nach nur 4 Monaten Boardzugehörigkeit den Ferkeltitel einbringen könnte, ist dir hoffentlich schon klar :q.




Klär mich mal bitte auf. :q


----------



## sunny (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

Wie jetzt? Eigentlich solltest du schon wissen, was alles so möglich ist |supergri. 

Wenn ein "netter" Boardie deine Spritzaktion an Honeyball weiterleitet, wird er dich bestimmt mit für das Boardferkel Oktober nominieren. 

Und da Frauen bei dieser Wahl nicht so oft vertreten sind, wird es denen dann meist übel besorgt :q. Heißt, du hättest gute Chancen zu gewinnen.


----------



## hornhechteutin (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

Moin Moin ,


sunny schrieb:


> Und da Frauen bei dieser Wahl nicht so oft vertreten sind, wird es denen dann meist übel besorgt :q.



ganz klares *TATÜTATA TATÜTATA* für diesen Satz |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## MINIBUBI (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

Moin Moin
Erst Spritzen und dann noch ein Buchstabe reinrutschen lassen?
Mein Gott wo bin ich hier gelandet?
Die Chancen wachsen!!!
Gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## sunny (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

Ha, dass darf ja wohl nicht wahr. Da leiste ich Aufklärungsarbeit und dann sowas #d.

Aber du kommst zu spät, ich bin für Oktober schon anderweitig nominiert worden und doppelt geht ja nicht |supergri.


----------



## hornhechteutin (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

Moin Moin ,


sunny schrieb:


> Aber du kommst zu spät, ich bin für Oktober schon anderweitig nominiert worden und doppelt geht ja nicht |supergri.



doch doch wird dann alles zusammen gefasst |supergri|supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## sunny (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Erst Spritzen und dann noch ein Buchstabe reinrutschen lassen?
> Die Chancen wachsen!!!
> Gruß MINIBUBI



Endlich jemand, der versteht was ich meine #6. Um mich geht es hier nämlich garnicht #d |supergri.


----------



## sunny (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> doch doch wird dann alles zusammen gefasst |supergri|supergri



|bigeyes Nu mach man kein Scheixx hier. Dann bin ich 3-4 mal dabei, so wie ich die Petzen hier kenne. Oooh mir schwant nix gutes.


----------



## hornhechteutin (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

Moin Moin ,


sunny schrieb:


> |bigeyes Nu mach man kein Scheixx hier. Dann bin ich 3-4 mal dabei, so wie ich die Petzen hier kenne. Oooh mir schwant nix gutes.


#6|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## knutemann (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

Hier jibbets keine Petzen#d|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Yupii (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

nein, hier wird keiner nach Honeyball schreien#d#d:q:q:q
..... aber unsere Stimmen wirst Du sicherlich kriegen:vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

meine hat sunny sicher!!!!!



was haltet ihr vom 2 samstag im dezember als termin für's pilken???


----------



## Ute (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

Aha.
Hatte ich noch nicht gewußt.


----------



## Ute (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> meine hat sunny sicher!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> was haltet ihr vom 2 samstag im dezember als termin für's pilken???




Soll mir recht sein.
Das wäre dann der 13.12.


----------



## celler (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

hmm,na dann muss ich abspringen.
da haben wir unsere legendäre MFT-Abschlusstour nach dansk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

matze,wann passt es dir denn ????????


----------



## celler (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

davor das we...

OT on
super wat der HSV gemacht hat,wa.....

OT off


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

würde auch gehn bei mir


----------



## Honeyball (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

:vik:
Dann wollen wir hier doch mal ein wenig aufräumen...



Ute schrieb:


> Und für die Bootsfahrt würden nur 5Euro Spritzkostenanteil auf Euch zu kommen.


Gaaaanz hart an der Nominierungsgrenze....
Also in kandidatenschwachen Monaten wärst Du sicher dabei gewesen, entweder mit dem "z" zuviel oder aber auch hiermit: :m


Ute schrieb:


> Mit mehreren macht dies aber wieder mehr Spaß.
> Mache ich auch nur in Gesellschaft, bin lieber auf dem Wasser.
> Aber wenn es sowieso bei dir nicht klappt.






sunny schrieb:


> Bete, dass das Honeyball nicht liest.


Wer sagt, dass ich das nicht lese???:q
Aber, sag mal sunny, hast Du schon mal diesen Spruch mit dem Glashaus und den Steinen gehört????:m



sunny schrieb:


> Und da Frauen bei dieser Wahl nicht so oft vertreten sind, wird es denen dann meist übel besorgt.


dafür gibt's natürlich ein offizielles











auch wenn Du damit


sunny schrieb:


> ...Aber du kommst zu spät, ich bin für Oktober schon anderweitig nominiert worden und doppelt geht ja nicht |supergri.


grundsätzlich recht hast, so weiß Micha


hornhechteutin schrieb:


> doch doch wird dann alles zusammen gefasst


doch ziemlich genau, wie ich da "arbeite"...:vik:



sunny schrieb:


> Endlich jemand, der versteht was ich meine #6. Um mich geht es hier nämlich garnicht #d |supergri.


denkste....:vik:



sunny schrieb:


> |bigeyes Nu mach man kein Scheixx hier. Dann bin ich 3-4 mal dabei, so wie ich die Petzen hier kenne. Oooh mir schwant nix gutes.


aah, da kommt die Einsicht...#6

...auch wenn einzelne noch Illusionen haben


knutemann schrieb:


> Hier jibbets keine Petzen





Yupii schrieb:


> nein, hier wird keiner nach Honeyball schreien...


wo doch mein PN-Postfach fast überläuft...:vik:


----------



## Honeyball (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

Und wie ich gerade so durch meine Oktobersammlung schaue, sehe ich auf einmal, dass Ute ja schon nominiert ist....

*Das* ändert natürlich einiges....
Da werd ich mit dann morgen doch noch mehr einfallen lassen müssen....:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## sunny (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

So wie das hier schon wieder läuft, wird es wohl mir übelst besorgt werden |gr: :q.


----------



## Fischkoopp (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

@ Ute


> Sowas können wir natürlich auch im Januar machen,


der Satz könnte auch  passen  ..:q

@ sunny


> So wie das hier schon wieder läuft, wird es wohl mir übelst besorgt werden |gr:


verdient ist verdient :vik:


----------



## schrauber78 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

Na da weiß ich ja jetzt schon wen ich mal wieder nominieren kann... :q
Sunny du hüpfst abere immer wieder in die Fetttonne (der Fettnapf ist für dich anscheinend zu klein):m


----------



## Ute (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Und wie ich gerade so durch meine Oktobersammlung schaue, sehe ich auf einmal, dass Ute ja schon nominiert ist....
> 
> *Das* ändert natürlich einiges....
> Da werd ich mit dann morgen doch noch mehr einfallen lassen müssen....:vik::vik::vik:




Ups.
Wo kann ich das einsehen?


----------



## Ute (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*



Honeyball schrieb:


> :vik:
> Dann wollen wir hier doch mal ein wenig aufräumen...
> 
> 
> ...



Kann nicht mehr vor lauter Lachen.
Super.
|jump:  |jump:  |jump:


----------



## Ute (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ Ute
> der Satz könnte auch  passen  ..:q
> 
> @ sunny
> verdient ist verdient :vik:



Mein 2jähriger Sohn versteht die Welt nicht mehr.
Mama lacht nur noch.


----------



## caddel (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*



Ute schrieb:


> Ups.
> Wo kann ich das einsehen?



Moin Ute,

einsehen kannst Du die Liste erst im Oktober.

Aber hier kannst Du sehen welche Ferkeleien im September geschrieben wurden.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=138185&page=2


----------



## Ute (2. November 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

Danke dir.


Dann werden wir uns mal den 06.12. vormerken. 
Machen wir ein Nikolausangeln.


----------



## Ute (3. November 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

Sollen wir denn jetzt des Wochenende  6.12. festlegen?


----------



## Livio (3. November 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*



Ute schrieb:


> Sollen wir denn jetzt des Wochenende 6.12. festlegen?


 
Hallo Ute,

ja dann melde ich mich mal fest an zu diesem Termin. Biete auch noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit in einem alten 3èr BMW von Bremen aus an.


----------



## celler (3. November 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

na das doch mal wunderbar.
wie schonmal geschrieben,sollten wir noch mehr leute werden,müssen wir früh genug mal beim neustädter angelertreff anrufen und nen 2ten kutter organisieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

matze wir machen ne fahrgemeinschaft-oder?
kommst du direkt aus eschede?Ich komme aus lachendorf


----------



## Ute (4. November 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

Mache dann mal eine Liste auf der ersten Seite.


----------



## Ute (4. November 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*



Livio schrieb:


> Hallo Ute,
> 
> ja dann melde ich mich mal fest an zu diesem Termin. Biete auch noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit in einem alten 3èr BMW von Bremen aus an.




Welche Postleitzahl hat Bremen?
Stell bei dir in der Gegend doch dein Angebot mal rein, die Mitfahrangelegenheit. 
Evlt. bekommst du dann noch 1 oder 2 Leute zusammen.


----------



## Ute (4. November 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

Und dann müsste ich von Euch noch wissen, an welchem Tag ihr kommen wollt und wie lange ihr bleibt.


----------



## celler (5. November 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> matze wir machen ne fahrgemeinschaft-oder?
> kommst du direkt aus eschede?Ich komme aus lachendorf


 

richtig machen wir.
fährst ja praktisch bei mir vorbei wenn du in bergen auf die bahn fährst...


----------



## Livio (5. November 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*



Ute schrieb:


> Welche Postleitzahl hat Bremen?
> Stell bei dir in der Gegend doch dein Angebot mal rein, die Mitfahrangelegenheit.
> Evlt. bekommst du dann noch 1 oder 2 Leute zusammen.


 
Hi Ute,
Postleitzahl Bremen-Sebaldsbrück: 28309
Das Angebot stell ich dann bei uns im Bremen tröt rein. Anreisen kann ich ab Freitag, bei der Uhrzeit bin ich flexibel, würde mich da ggf. an event. Mitfahrer orientieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

mensch ute,
5 monate im board dabei, und gleich 3 geile wobbler gewonnen

|schild-g#r


gruß
stefan


----------



## macmarco (5. November 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

Mensch Ute, darfst du überhaupt 2 WE´s hintereinander fischen gehen???


----------



## Ute (5. November 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> mensch ute,
> 5 monate im board dabei, und gleich 3 geile wobbler gewonnen
> 
> |schild-g#r
> ...




Da hatte ich auch Stielaugen bekommen. Und Herzklopfen. 
Und die Freude war riesig.
Danke dir.|supergri


----------



## Ute (5. November 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*



macmarco schrieb:


> Mensch Ute, darfst du überhaupt 2 WE´s hintereinander fischen gehen???


Da ich meinem Mann ja das neueste von Ferkelfahnder gezeigt habe, wird es immer schwieriger. |rolleyes
Aber irgendwie braucht man ja ein Hobby und man sollte es auch mal ausleben.|bigeyes
Bin ja sonst ganz brav.


----------



## celler (6. November 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*



Ute schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie braucht man ja ein Hobby und man sollte es auch mal ausleben.|bigeyes
> Bin ja sonst ganz brav.


 

naja kommt drauf an was man mit dem hobby angeln so alles in verbindung bringt.
brav?die ute?:q:q:q


----------



## Ute (6. November 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*



celler schrieb:


> naja kommt drauf an was man mit dem hobby angeln so alles in verbindung bringt.
> brav?die ute?:q:q:q




Ich finde mich brav. :vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (6. November 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

ute,
sind die wobbler schon angekommen?
sind die wirklich so geil verarbeitet ,wie hier im ab erzählt wird?Wie waren sie verpackt(Holzkiste)?


gruß
stefan


----------



## Ute (8. November 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> ute,
> sind die wobbler schon angekommen?
> sind die wirklich so geil verarbeitet ,wie hier im ab erzählt wird?Wie waren sie verpackt(Holzkiste)?
> 
> ...




Noch ist heir nichts angekommen. Warte schon sehnsüchtig drauf. Will sie doch mit aufs Boot nehmen und die Ostsee um so einige Fische erleichtern. #a


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (8. November 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Ute (9. November 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

wart  #h


----------



## Livio (10. November 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*



Ute schrieb:


> wart #h


 
Tach zusammen,

wart auch, aber darauf das es endlich Dezember wird und wir loslegen können...
Muß später noch mal in den Keller gehen und schauen was die alte Ausrüstungsecke noch so hergibt für`s Meeresfischen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

ute,
machen wir eigentlich selbstversorger,oder machen wir ne umlage?

kannst du dich um wattis kümmern?


stefan#h


----------



## Ute (12. November 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> ute,
> machen wir eigentlich selbstversorger,oder machen wir ne umlage?
> 
> kannst du dich um wattis kümmern?
> ...




Mir ist es lieber, wenn selbstversorgung ansteht. 
Aber, wenn wir mal wollen, können wir gerne zusammen grillen.
Aber das könne wir ja alles noch besprechen. Kommt ja auch drauf an, wann nicht geangelt wird. ^^
Ihr 3 wollt also Freitag ankommen. Wiest ihr auch schon die Uhrzeit? Ihr wollt doch bestimmt auch am ersten Abend angeln. Brandungsangeln? Wenn ihr von der Brücke angeln wollt, müssten wir alle schon am Nachmittag da sein. Am Wochenende ist Abends die Brücke oft voll.
Und Samstag könnte man mit dem Boot raus. Ob und wie lange wird sich ja zeigen. Dann Abends noch mal angeln?
Und Sonntagfrüh auch angeln? 
Ich weiß aber nicht, ob ich jedes mal mitkommen kann.
Ja, Wattis kann ich holen.
Bei Jens in Neustadt kosten 25 Stück 5,50€.
Und wenn man die ordentlich in neue Zeitung umpackt, halten die sich auch 2,3 Tage. Habe schon mal Wattis 5 Tage im Kühlschrank aufbewahren können. So langsam habe ich den Dreh raus.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

oki,selbstversorger halte ich auch für am besten!


----------



## Livio (13. November 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*



Ute schrieb:


> Ihr 3 wollt also Freitag ankommen. Wiest ihr auch schon die Uhrzeit? Ihr wollt doch bestimmt auch am ersten Abend angeln. Brandungsangeln? Wenn ihr von der Brücke angeln wollt, müssten wir alle schon am Nachmittag da sein. Am Wochenende ist Abends die Brücke oft voll.
> Und Samstag könnte man mit dem Boot raus. Ob und wie lange wird sich ja zeigen. Dann Abends noch mal angeln?
> Und Sonntagfrüh auch angeln?


 
Hi zusammen,
würde gegen 13.00 eintreffen, Fr. + Sa. Angeln ist ok, ob von der Brücke oder Strand ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal da man nicht auf Weite kommen muss. Am Sonntag würde ich ansonsten nach dem Frühstück von dannen ziehen, außer wir machen noch eine kleine Bootstour ;-) Könnte Mockturtle Suppen und/oder Wiener Würstchen im Werksverkauf besorgen wenn Interesse da ist.


----------



## Ute (15. November 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*



Livio schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> würde gegen 13.00 eintreffen, Fr. + Sa. Angeln ist ok, ob von der Brücke oder Strand ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal da man nicht auf Weite kommen muss. Am Sonntag würde ich ansonsten nach dem Frühstück von dannen ziehen, außer wir machen noch eine kleine Bootstour ;-) Könnte Mockturtle Suppen und/oder Wiener Würstchen im Werksverkauf besorgen wenn Interesse da ist.


Mit Sonntag müsste man dann sehen, wie das Wetter ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

Werde wohl wie Livio eintreffen und Sonntag im laufe des Vormittags wieder at home fahren


----------



## Ute (23. November 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

Hallo ihr ganzen Angler,

hat nicht noch der eine oder der Andere Lust beim angeln mit zu machen?


----------



## Ute (25. November 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

Was haltet ihr davon, wenn ich noch einige Einheimische frage, ob sie mit zum angeln kommen?
Der eine oder andere hat bestimmt Zeit.


----------



## Ute (28. November 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

Hallo Livio.
Du bist jetzt der einzige. Die anderen beiden haben bei mir abgesagt.

Willst dann auch absagen?


----------



## Livio (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

Hallo Ute,
schade das es nichts wird an diesem WE, werde dann alternativ die Harle, ein Binnengewässer in Ostfriesland, ein wenig mit Gufi`s und Spinnern beackern. Das freie WE zum Fischen lasse ich jedenfalls nicht sausen ;-)


----------



## Ute (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dahme, Boot- u. Brandungsangeln im Dez.*

Würde ich mir auch nicht nehmen lassen. #6
Petri Heil noch! 
Meld dich wieder.


----------

